# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  PRODAC, pakan koi berkualitas dari Italy kini hadir di Indonesia

## Liu Kang

Salam koi lovers,

Mohon ijin saya menawarkan pakan ikan koi kesayangan kita yang baru masuk pasar Indonesia, dengan merk PRODAC dari Italia. Merk pakan terpercaya karena kekuatan R&D nya lebih dari 40 tahun, dan memiliki kemasan yang ramah lingkungan.

Beberapa keunggulan merk PRODAC tersebut :

1.       Hanya memiliki pabrik di Italia dan dengan demikian pengawasan mutu terjamin langsung dari pusatnya.

2.       Sukses dipasarkan di 37 negara dengan ekspansi intens di Asia Timur seperti Hongkong, Jepang, Singapura, Malaysia, Korea Selatan, Taiwan. PRODAC International sejak 2009 mengembangkan joint venture dengan perusahaan China sebagai partner distribusinya di China daratan.

3.       Produk makanan ikan dalam tabung dikemas dalam kemasan yang bersifat _biodegradable_ (hancur dengan sendirinya secara biologis) yang merupakan suatu tindakan kepedulian terhadap ikan dan lingkungan. Kemasan tidak memerlukan perlakuan khusus untuk proses dekomposisi, mereka benar-benar terurai baik secara aerobik maupun anaerobik.

4.       Kandungan pakan kaya akan bahan alami dan seminimal mungkin mengandung zat kimia buatan. Bobot pakan jauh lebih ringan dibandingkan pakan sejenis sehingga sangat minim kandungan air dan binder yang membuat lembab. Hasilnya pakan juga lebih tahan lama dan segar dalam kemasan.

5.       Kandungan protein dan gizi yang terjamin, karena pengawasan sangat ketat sesuai standar mutu Eropa. Jaminan kualitas dan keaslian pakan hanya yang terbaik untuk ikan kesayangan Anda.

6.       Sisa makanan (_waste_) lebih sedikit yang artinya meminimalkan pertumbuhan algae di kolam, tanpa pup ikan yang mengambang di air, dan tanpa menyebabkan permukaan air berminyak (_non-leaching_)

7.       Memiliki usia pakai yang panjang sesuai standar Eropa 24-36 bulan. Pakan ini tidak mudah berbau apek karena kandingan air sedikit, dan tidak mudah lembab.

_8.__Worth every penny!

_
POND STICK GROWTH

Berfungsi menjaga pertumbuhan dan komposisi badan koi secara optimal. Tubuh koi tetap gemuk dan sehat setelah menggunakan pakan ini. Komposisi _guaranteed protein_ 24%, _fat_ 3.7%, _ash_ 6.4%, _humidity_ 11% dan terserap sempurna di pencernaan ikan karena tinggi kandungan alaminya sehingga tidak ada waste protein yang membuat air menjadi kuning ataupun berminyak setelah pemberian pakan.
(+) disarankan setelah pakan _hi-growth booster_ untuk menjaga _body shape_ tetap baik tanpa lemak berlebih
(+) bias juga mixing dengan pakan _hi-growth booster_ lain sehingga pertumbuhan seimbang
(+) ringan ! bobot 5kg namun memiliki volume 32 liter (setara pakan lain yang seberat 15kg/sak)
(+) hemat dan terjangkau dengan volume isi yang banyak
(+) Harga Rp 680.000,-


POND STICKS COLOR

Berfungsi menjaga warna ikan cerah dan tebal, pakan ini berbentuk stick dengan paduan warna warni yang menarik untuk ikan. Komposisi _guaranteed additives_ seperti vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, vitamin C untuk semua kesehatan ikan koi kesayangan. Pakan ini juga terserap sempurna di pencernaan ikan karena tinggi kandungan alaminya sehingga tidak ada waste protein yang membuat air menjadi kuning ataupun berminyak setelah pemberian pakan.
(+) disarankan setelah pakan _color booster_ untuk menjaga warna putih tetap cemerlang dan warna merah/hitam yang tegas
(+) bisa juga mixing dengan pakan _color booster_ lain untuk menjaga warna naik secara merata
(+) ringan ! bobot 5kg namun memiliki volume 32 liter (setara pakan lain yang seberat 15kg/sak)
(+) hemat dan terjangkau dengan volume isi yang banyak
(+) Harga Rp 710.000,-

----------


## Liu Kang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Liu Kang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Liu Kang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Liu Kang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meikarta

Apakah ini pakan utama atau hanya cemilan snack aja ya om liu?

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Liu Kang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

